# Weight critique



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

fatty fatty 2x4 couldn't fit through the barns stall door.

kidding.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I think he's looking great!  I wouldn't worry about fattening him up any more though...then he'll start to look like Sandie! ;-) j/k 

oh and someone told me to put crisco on the bottoms of their feet to keep the ice from getting packed in there...haven't tried it myself, so not sure whether it would be dangerous at all to do that, but it certainly sounds like it would work to either stop the ice balls or make them much easier to pick out of there.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I think he looks great!! Just needs some muscle (which will come when you can ride more).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, he's so fluffy!  He looks pretty good weight-wise to me; although like the others said, he could use some muscles.  Keep it up!


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

I think he looks absolutely perfect weight wise. If you go any further, he could just get fatter and fatter a LOT quicker 

As for keeping the feet clean...I spray pam on my horse's feet everyday (usually in the morning) and it keeps the ice, snow, hay etc... out really well!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

hntrjmpr said:


> I think he looks absolutely perfect weight wise. If you go any further, he could just get fatter and fatter a LOT quicker
> 
> As for keeping the feet clean...I spray pam on my horse's feet everyday (usually in the morning) and it keeps the ice, snow, hay etc... out really well!


Thanks! Would you keep his feed the same (as I definitely wasn't planning on adding to it) or reduce it now that he's gotten to a healthy weight?

Great suggestion on the pam!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

i think he looks good.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I think his weight looks fine. He just needs more muscle, but that will come with exercise (I know riding is hard in the winter). 

By the way, is Blaze a thoroughbred?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I think his weight looks fine. He just needs more muscle, but that will come with exercise (I know riding is hard in the winter).
> 
> By the way, is Blaze a thoroughbred?


Yea, the riding conditions haven't been good at all lately, I don't have an indoor, and now something seems to have come up with his hooves. :?

I have NO clue-he totally could have TB in him. His owners bought him from a trail riding facility, so his lineage is anyone's guess. Do you see any TB features?


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

you can get winter pads put in, or i've hear using not stick spray on there hooves. but idk health wise if it is good.

He looks good to me, fuzzy winter weight!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Yea, the riding conditions haven't been good at all lately, I don't have an indoor, and now something seems to have come up with his hooves. :?
> 
> I have NO clue-he totally could have TB in him. His owners bought him from a trail riding facility, so his lineage is anyone's guess. Do you see any TB features?


Yes, I definitely do. He has very high withers, and his topline looks VERY TB-ish. I could be wrong, but when I saw the pictures, I thought, he's gotta have some TB in him. He's not full TB though because his legs are quite stocky and he's built a bit chunkier. I could see a tiny bit of draft in him as well.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Yes, I definitely do. He has very high withers, and his topline looks VERY TB-ish. I could be wrong, but when I saw the pictures, I thought, he's gotta have some TB in him. He's not full TB though because his legs are quite stocky and he's built a bit chunkier. I could see a tiny bit of draft in him as well.


Fun-thanks for the insight! I think his owner sees him as a QH/TB/Appy cross, but I have no clue where she's getting the Appy from. I wouldn't be surprised if he had some draft-he looks eerily like ferh's Calypse, and she's part Clyde.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He looks good, Don't worry about getting him "too fat" in Michigan... And in the winter... There is no such thing! I wouldn't mind seeing more weight on him if he were mine, but he doesn't look bad. I second the conditioning and muscle but there isn't much to be done about that although fields with snow make for a great workout even walking. On the breed side of things he looks very Quarter Horse to me.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm going to agree with New Image. I think I'd keep the course with his feed until at least the end of Feb. or even Mid March. Then I'd take another good look at him. The winter fuzzies hide a lot. I don't think he looks over or underweight. Once spring arrives and you get a better idea of what kind of riding schedule you will be able to work out you can evaluate the feed then. If you're going to start working him, he'll need the feed/hay for energy so I wouldn't necessarily cut back.

You've done a great job with him, I think he's one of the most adorable fellas ever. I love his "mutty-ness" :lol: I see TB and QH for sure but on this guy it just doesn't matter. He's SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I'm going to agree with New Image. I think I'd keep the course with his feed until at least the end of Feb. or even Mid March. Then I'd take another good look at him. The winter fuzzies hide a lot. I don't think he looks over or underweight. Once spring arrives and you get a better idea of what kind of riding schedule you will be able to work out you can evaluate the feed then. If you're going to start working him, he'll need the feed/hay for energy so I wouldn't necessarily cut back.
> 
> You've done a great job with him, I think he's one of the most adorable fellas ever. I love his "mutty-ness" :lol: I see TB and QH for sure but on this guy it just doesn't matter. He's SO CUTE!!!!


Dumas, I keep wanting to wipe your avatar off my screen-it's hilarious. It gets me every single time!

Great, I'll keep on his regiment. I'm riding him in the snow every weekend, it's the weeknights that are tough. Right now he has some bruising on his sole so I don't know if I should be riding him. The farrier's coming out this week :?

And thanks, I think he's pretty darn cute too!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Tee hee... this avatar got me too the first time I saw it.... I knew you guys would get a kick out of it. :lol:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh my gosh! that horse is adorable, i just wanna snuggle him! 

i think his weight is good.


----------

